# MS Outlook 2007 sends multiple emails



## jay-p (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello, it's been three months and up to this days i've been experiencing this problem. All my clients are using Outlook 2007 maybe 10 of them. Per average, every user sends about 40-60 emails per day. So here is the problem, sometimes if a random user sends an email to their customers, they're complaining that they received same copy of emails for about 20 to 50 times. That would be embarrassing..!! What i've observed is that when an e-mail was stock in Outbox for about 20-30 seconds during sending, it was already sending the emails for every tick of the clock even it was still stock in the Outbox and that is why multiple emails has been sent. After 20-30 seconds it will give an error that says "too many recipients at this time". I don't know what does it mean but the sender is just sending it to 2 people. Hope you guys can help me with this. Its been giving me a hard time and my clients. waaaahh.. Pressure..!!!!!:hide::hide:


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I check really closely a couple of things. First of all, if they're like many people they've migrated from an older version and the older pst file format would only hold 2GB of data and if the pst is full, or just about full, then you could have a message stuck in the outbox because there's not enough room to move it to the sent items, therefore outlook thinks the message hasn't been sent and will keep trying. I have had numerous clients with that issue through the years. If that's not the case then I'd look at the actual contact record or mailing list to see if there's too many recipient addresses listed in there.


----------



## jay-p (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you for your response sir, but unfortunately i had already deleted all the contents from junk email, deleted items, and sent items. My pst file was just about 500mb in size.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Then I'd search your computer for SCANPST.EXE and run it. Then enter the file name for your PST file and have it check it for an possible corruption. If you're not sure of the location of your PST, go to control panel, double click the email icon, click on DATA FILES and it should should you the location and filename you need to use.


----------



## jay-p (Jul 20, 2010)

tanx sir, i've already done your suggestion but no luck.


----------



## kjemison (Mar 24, 2012)

I have same problem with several different customers... Randon sending of multiple (20 - 30 ) messages. Systems were scanned multiple times with anti malware and anti virus programs. All systems were clean - no infections. 
Does anyone have a solution for this Microsoft Error ??
Thank you


----------

